# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Rinvio a nuovo ruolo

## Maverik83

Salve a tutti, 
ho una domanda: cosa vuol dire quanto una commissione tributaria con ordinanza rinvia a nuovo ruolo?  
GRAZIEEEEE!

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Salve a tutti, 
> ho una domanda: cosa vuol dire quanto una commissione tributaria con ordinanza rinvia a nuovo ruolo?  
> GRAZIEEEEE!

  Vuol dire che è rinviata senza fissazione di una data che  successivamente ti verrà comunicata, se contestualizzi la cosa forse posso aiutarti di più  :Big Grin:

----------

